# Hedgie bag pattern



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

So I've been wanting to make Annabelle a new sleeping bag for ever and now that school's done I finally have time 

I've seen a couple patterns floating around on here but none of the links worked  so wondering if anyone had any good patterns and tips for making them! Someone told me there's a special way to sew them so no threads stick out.........or something. I'm sewing-challenged so all info will be relayed to Mother :lol:


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey! I make seamless and reversable snuggle sacks. Check out my website!

www.kamokrunchhedgehogs.webs.com

OR

if you have no interest in buying one feel free to PM me and I will give you my pattern =]


----------



## rachchambers (Nov 25, 2014)

*Can you still give pattern?*



KamoLover said:


> Hey! I make seamless and reversable snuggle sacks. Check out my website!
> 
> www.kamokrunchhedgehogs.webs.com
> 
> ...


 Do you still have the pattern?


----------

